# Granite countertop



## dthornton (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi guys. I would like some advice preferably from a professional stone man. (Or at least someone who REALLY knows what they're talking about - not just an opinion.

We just had granite counter tops installed. It is a black granite called "Black Pearl" ... widely available and very popular. Searching the internet for care tips, find widely opposing opinions on care (and i don't want to  "seal in" problems). The granite is beautiful. If you look at it almost horizontally, it is extremely glossy and perfect. Looking at it ALMOST straight down, there are many dull areas. We bought "Granite Daily Cleaner" and "Granite Polish" which have made the granite pretty, but have not eliminated the problem. :down:Also, the granite is not nearly as glossy as I anticipated. 1) Is there a way to REALLY polish the granite surface to a higher gloss? I know they cut the granite to fit and polish the edges, which look beautiful. 2)What do you recommend as a sealer? I am not looking as much for a chemical gloss as I am for a way to make the rock itself glossy. 3) Can I use a good car wax on it, and if so, what is the overall effect? As I said, we love the counter tops and I don't want anything else; I just wish these were much glossier than they are. 4) I don't want to risk damaging the granite, but could I use a car buffer and some sort of polishing compound? 

Thank you in advance for any help you can give me. I'm looking forward to a long-term relationship with my granite, and want to treat it right!


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 16, 2016)

dthornton said:


> Hi guys. I would like some advice preferably from a professional stone man. (Or at least someone who REALLY knows what they're talking about - not just an opinion.



Im out then. The only question I have is what did the company you got it from have to say?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 16, 2016)

:agree: Gotta agree with Bud, I'd suggest calling the installers and see if they would come back and polish them, they may do it for free to have a happy customer.


----------



## havasu (Sep 16, 2016)

Since granite is a porous material, I certainly would not use automobile wax on it but since I am not an expert, well...nevermind.


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2016)

If you have a scrap piece or want to buy a piece of 12x12 from a tile company try 3m brand rubbing compound. It comes in a black squeeze bottle. I use it on a lot of different stuff with good results on all of it.


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2016)

Only 3m brand is what I recommend. The others don't work the same.


----------



## dthornton (Sep 19, 2016)

Sorry guys, I didn't mean to come across as insulting. It's just that if you search the internet for granite care; there are so many different opinions as to how to care for it - and a lot of them conflict. Most of the granite comes from Brazil or other foreign places - they mine the boulders and then slice them into slabs and polish one side. The slabs aren't polished here. We picked out our slab at the stone yard at Daltile. I asked them about care, and they recommended DuPont cleaner, polish, and sealer. They couldn't offer any suggestions about getting a higher gloss. Thanks for the suggestion to contact the installers - I will see if they can polish it more. 

Thank you to all of you - you're a great bunch, and have given me great advice in the past. Olddog, you've always been helpful, and I have a lot of respect for you.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 19, 2016)

dthornton said:


> Sorry guys, I didn't mean to come across as insulting. It's just that if you search the internet for granite care; there are so many different opinions as to how to care for it - and a lot of them conflict. Most of the granite comes from Brazil or other foreign places - they mine the boulders and then slice them into slabs and polish one side. The slabs aren't polished here. We picked out our slab at the stone yard at Daltile. I asked them about care, and they recommended DuPont cleaner, polish, and sealer. They couldn't offer any suggestions about getting a higher gloss. Thanks for the suggestion to contact the installers - I will see if they can polish it more.
> 
> Thank you to all of you - you're a great bunch, and have given me great advice in the past. Olddog, you've always been helpful, and I have a lot of respect for you.



They bring in slabs that are polished one side and then they cut to fit your job, put the nice machined edges and polish all that, so if they could not, more likely they didn't want to. If you do damage, there are people who come in a do it so just find the right people.


----------



## jdrenovatorsltd (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi there,

I'm not an expert but I know many who are.


What did the installer have to say?


Best


Jamie


----------

